# growshopalien.com comes through again....



## fleshstain (Sep 10, 2007)

after losing my MK-ultra mothers in a freak accident i had to resort to starting over from seed....and since i didn't have any left it was time for some new stock....i've ordered from growshopalien.com a few times in the past and always got my orders within a couple weeks and some killer freebies too....i figured i'd go with them again for some new MK beans....once again they came through with flying colors....about 10 days after shipping i got my package and they loaded it with freebies again....that's damn good for belgium to the states....if and when i have to get some more seeds i'll definately be using them again....

just thought i'd let ya'll know about a little lesser known seed source....


----------



## Herblover (Sep 10, 2007)

Fleshstain,
I can backup what you say about Aliengrowshop.  Reasonably priced, generous freebees, and fast delivery.  I'll use them again for sure


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 10, 2007)

and it gets better for their reputation with me....my DP Strawberry Cough fem'd seeds just showed up with some more freebies....i shouldn't have to order any for a while....but if i do i sure know who i'm using....


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 10, 2007)

Cool beans, literally.


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 10, 2007)

i'll have a grow report up soon....already have 3 seedlings of my buddies Euforia x Skunk #1 mix, 3 NL x WW sprouts, 2 MK-ultra spouts, 3 more MK's waiting to germ, and now 2 Strawberry Cough waiting to germ....should be a good christmas this year....


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 29, 2007)

fleshstain said:
			
		

> i've ordered from growshopalien.com a few times in the past and always got my orders within a couple weeks and some killer freebies too.......if and when i have to get some more seeds i'll definately be using them again....
> 
> just thought i'd let ya'll know about a little lesser known seed source....


 
*Very glad to hear this flesh, and thanks herb for your input earlier.  I plan to order some Mandala Seeds Speedqueen from growshopalien.com soon so it's nice to hear your praise of their service.   *


----------



## DannyDarko (Oct 2, 2007)

I just ordered some seeds from them too. how long did the confirmation e-mail take? was it right away or? its my first seed purchase online so im really nervous


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 2, 2007)

DannyDarko said:
			
		

> I just ordered some seeds from them too. how long did the confirmation e-mail take? was it right away or? its my first seed purchase online so im really nervous


 
*Hey DDarko, I got my confirmation e-mail very quickly, within a few minutes.  I can relate to your nervousness...but we just have to wait and see!!  *


----------

